# What's your current car(s)?



## MelindaV

What is everyone driving until the Model 3 is ready to bring home?
Are you a car person, or just have a car to get around?

I like cars. Specifically my own. I've worked on my cars both mechanical and customizing, multiple times have drove across country to attend car club meet ups, have taken as many photos of them as most parents do of their babes and love catching other drivers' head-turns.








My current daily driver is a Pontiac Solstice GXP (2008)








My "large" car is a Mercury Cougar (2000) that now gets driven 3 or 4 times a year









and lastly, in storage at my dad's I have the car I bought in high school, a 1967 Ford Mustang that I put around 250k miles on between the late 80s and 2000.


----------



## Dan Detweiler

Currently own a 2012 Chevrolet Volt as my daily driver. Also own a 2016 Hyundai Sonata Hybrid that is my wife's daily driver. My play toy (that will probably have to go to make room logistically and financially for the Model 3) is a 1969 Triumph TR6.

Dan


----------



## teslaliving

A long list:

Tesla Model S - my baby!
Acura MDX w/200K miles
my old car, now driven by my teenage daughter. Its big and safe and reliable
I plan on replacing this with the 3 if it can last until the 3 comes out

Mercedes ML-350 w/60K miles
wifes car. Its diesel and gets reasonable mileage and is ok. 
She does low mileage so maybe replace with the Model Y when it comes out

Ford F350 Diesel - I have a horse farm, won't be replacing this beast with an EV any time soon.


----------



## jetwet1

Right now I have a VW CC, a VW Tiguan and a VW Phaeton, the CC will be going to make room for the Model 3, heck by the time the 3 is released the Tiguan may be gone as well, replaced with something a little larger for boat towing.

The Phaeton is here to stay, I love that car.


----------



## 1970Gizmo

2004 BMW 545i. Looks great, it's fast and handles great but it's a pain in the ass! Looking forward to the new Tesla.


----------



## TrevP

Current car is a 2015 Lincoln MkC. I leased it last April for 3 years to hold me over until Model 3 is ready. I'm hoping the timing will work out for delivery close to when I have to return the car. If it's a bit late no worries, we have another car to drive until then.

The Lincoln is very nice by the way


----------



## Reggie

2013 Cadillac ATS (my daily driver) and 2014 Chevrolet Malibu (wife's daily driver). The M3 will replace the Malibu, but will primarily be driven by myself. The ATS will likely be replaced with either a Model S/X or a M3 S/CUV (if that ever comes out).


----------



## Scott

2014 BMW 320i, lease is up April 2017!!!!!!
2012 Porsche Boxster..."midlife crisis vehicle" Fun toy for Autocross, not exactly a daily driver for a 6'1, 240lb gentleman.


----------



## Scott

MelindaV said:


> What is everyone driving until the Model 3 is ready to bring home?
> Are you a car person, or just have a car to get around?
> 
> I like cars. Specifically my own. I've worked on my cars both mechanical and customizing, multiple times have drove across country to attend car club meet ups, have taken as many photos of them as most parents do of their babes and love catching other drivers' head-turns.
> 
> View attachment 53
> My current daily driver is a Pontiac Solstice GXP (2008)
> View attachment 52
> My "large" car is a Mercury Cougar (2000) that now gets driven 3 or 4 times a year
> View attachment 54
> and lastly, in storage at my dad's I have the car I bought in high school, a 1967 Ford Mustang that I put around 250k miles on between the late 80s and 2000.


I had a 2008 Solstice, "Brazen Orange Inferno Metallic"


----------



## TrevP

Scott said:


> I had a 2008 Solstice, "Brazen Orange Inferno Metallic"
> View attachment 63


I see you're already a fan of Franz Von Holzhausen's designs


----------



## MelindaV

TrevP said:


> I see you're already a fan of Franz Von Holzhausen's designs


Let's hope tesla implements his design better than GM. I would never by another GM after owning my Solstice. Like the look/style, but for a low mileage car, too many things have broke that my 125,000 mile ford doesn't even show wear on.


----------



## TrevP

MelindaV said:


> Let's hope tesla implements his design better than GM. I would never by another GM after owning my Solstice. Like the look/style, but for a low mileage car, too many things have broke that my 125,000 mile ford doesn't even show wear on.


Franz designed the Model S,X and 3 so yeah, Tesla got the right guy for the job.


----------



## LUXMAN

1. Until My Model 3 arrives, I have a 2015 Nissan Leaf SL that I drive everywhere. I had a 2013 Leaf on lease for 2 years. They mad me a deal I couldn't refuse. Since I love the car so much I bought it knowing/hoping that when the 3 was ready for me, my kid would be starting to drive. So what better than an electric car to start with? When he moves on the Leaf will revert back to us for local errands. 
2. 1991 Jeep Wrangler that we have had since new. Now only 1000-2000 miles per year. Usually when the weather is nice or we are having a Texas Snowstorm or Icestorm
3. 2013 Nissan Frontier SL Crew Cab for the wife and when we need to leave the DFW area (rarely). She loves the thing, but she would trade it for an electric Pick up! maybe after the model Y!


----------



## Scott

TrevP said:


> I see you're already a fan of Franz Von Holzhausen's designs


Beautiful design, unfortunately poorly executed.....someone should have been shot at GM for that convertible top design.


----------



## Scott

MelindaV said:


> Let's hope tesla implements his design better than GM. I would never by another GM after owning my Solstice. Like the look/style, but for a low mileage car, too many things have broke that my 125,000 mile ford doesn't even show wear on.


That was my one and only GM car I ever bought new, and that is because it was a completely emotional purchase...The design was breathtaking....I was hooked, and I paid the price later when I remembered what company built it.


----------



## MelindaV

Scott said:


> Beautiful design, unfortunately poorly executed.....someone should have been shot at GM for that convertible top design.


My top has been ok (except for me bending one of the linkages when storing it with an over full trunk and then not able to latch the buttress when the inside latch was already closed) but have replaced all four dash vents, the cup holder, the exterior PASSENGER door handle that is hardly ever used for a car that 90% of the time has just one person in it - all broke because made from cheap plastic, and the power port/cig lighter stopped working after the one time I used it. All with less than 50k miles - some closer to 25k. I bought the car used with around 15k miles on it and 3 years old, so expect the original owner didn't drive it often or hard, so essentially in near new condition.
The other issue I've had is more the fault of a Chrysler oil change mechanic who put it on a flat lift and tweaked the body panels so the joint lines where the hood meets the front fenders are not totally straight (bought the car from a Jeep/Chrysler dealer and was suckered into their oil/service plan). For a car that is not particularly low to the ground I have no idea why they would have placed the lift points higher than the metal body panels where they are just asking a lazy mechanic to do this.

Otherwise I love the car


----------



## MelindaV

Scott said:


> That was my one and only GM car I ever bought new, and that is because it was a completely emotional purchase...The design was breathtaking....I was hooked, and I paid the price later when I remembered what company built it.


since I was a kid I always said the only Chevy (lumping all GMs together) I would buy would be a corvette. I guess I gave in with the econo version. ha


----------



## AEDennis

2001 BMW X5
2008 Tesla Roadster (wife's car) 
2013 Tesla Model S

Cars Washed for National Drive Electric Week 2014 - Huntington Beach by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

Here's the BMW X5 relegated to the side of the house.

IMG_5012 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr


----------



## P&J

1998 Corvette that has been just great but approaching 100k daily driver miles, wife wanted it. Model 3 will be the replacement, wife wants it. 
Honda HRV for hauling, will keep it.
Cessna for the longer trips.


----------



## Electric Vehicle Guy

I drive a Renault Zoe 100% electric vehicle and have done for the last two and a half years. I've recently started vlogging about owning it to encourage others to go for it. www.youtube.com/user/appmacguy


----------



## Armand

Mazda 3. Good dependable car but time for an upgrade. Small change in name but huge change in car.


----------



## TE3LA

2001 VW GTI w/ Manual VR6. 

I purchased this car new and have been driving it for 15 years. I cannot claim it has been maintenance free, but it has been an amazing car and I have no regrets. It still kicks ass off the line. I will be keeping my GTI for as long as I can keep it running. I want to be able to teach my son (now 8) how to drive a manual, even if he'll never need it! 

After driving a manual for 15 years, I do have a little anxiety about switching. I had the GTI with me in NYC for 5 years, and as anyone knows who has driven in NYC, there no other place like it in the US. Its just so much fun! So much of what I associate with the joy of driving involves the syncopation of those 3 pedals and the stick. 

I'm hoping the M3's < 0-60 time will help me get over it . Any former manual drivers out there who are now driving a Model S that have any encouraging words?


----------



## MelindaV

I'll also miss the 5-speed driving. I will likely keep the Solstice (unless it decides otherwise) but will need to sell the '00 Cougar to make room in the garage and already sad about getting rid of it  
I suggested a year or so ago that my sister's family buy it for their 18 yr old to take to school, but she didn't want to learn to drive a stick. Maybe her 13 yr old sister will


----------



## AEDennis

For those that are moving from ICE to the Model 3 as their first EV. One thing that Tesla (and BMW i) have is really aggressive regeneration.

What that means is that you go from multiple shifting to singe pedal driving. You drive, glide to really fast speeds and slow down with just the accelerator/deccelerator pedal... (It's really good in slow traffic too, less stressful).


----------



## CliffClaven

2011 Toyota Prius and hoping to stretch it to 2019 when I figure my model 3 number will come up. It should, my last one was a 2004 and it lasted until 2011.


----------



## Mitchs_Model_3

2014 Mercedes Benz CLA 250 Edition 1 highly modified with about $8,000 of engine goodies...


----------



## Niklas

I'm drivning a Volvo S60 D5 -05 (diesel) with only 350'000 kilometer on it 

I had a Toyota Supra mk3 some years ago, with an hysterik soundsystem

http://ljudibil.com/supra/supra.htm


----------



## AEDennis

Mitchs_Model_3 said:


> 2014 Mercedes Benz CLA 250 Edition 1 highly modified with about $8,000 of engine goodies...


You're going to have to find other "goodies" to customize when you get your 3... no engine!


----------



## JOFTAA

2006 Chevy Tahoe (my wife's)
2008 Volvo C-70. 

No pictures. Sorry.


----------



## Mitchs_Model_3

AEDennis said:


> You're going to have to find other "goodies" to customize when you get your 3... no engine!


I'm excited! T Sportline will be the source for most of the tuning for the Model 3. www.tsportline.com Hoping for tasteful mods from them.


----------



## AEDennis

Mitchs_Model_3 said:


> I'm excited! T Sportline will be the source for most of the tuning for the Model 3. www.tsportline.com Hoping for tasteful mods from them.


Those guys have been providing a lot of mods to the Tesla community for years.

You can count on them for quality.


----------



## Ouisky

I drive a Honda Civic Hybrid 2007, 217k km. Waiting for Model 3!

print PDF available:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/fcqqipyatcedkej/My statement to the world.pdf?dl=0


----------



## Red

A 2002 Pontiac Trans-Am WS6


----------



## garsh

2012 Nissan Leaf w. G35 wheels


----------



## Steve

Cars in the stable: 1965 Corvair Corsa autocross car. Note: no front grille !!, 2007 Chev 5.3 V8 Trailblazer,2015 Nissan Versa (will be sold upon taking delivery of Model 3)


----------



## TC3Tesla

2005 PT Cruiser GT Turbo Convertible 5 Speed Manual with 61,500 miles (delivered in 2004). It was one of the the first ones off the production line. Love the purple color! Ordered sight unseen from the brochure after patiently waiting 2 yrs for Chrysler to take it from concept to production. Hmmm sounds eerily similar to my Model 3 experience.

I'm going to really miss a convertible, so I will have to get the panoramic roof. Hope that my car will hold out until my Model 3 arrives. Each year the repairs multiply, and some were things that should have never worn out with my low mileage.


----------



## Andreas Stephens

Toyota Corolla Seca 5 speed manual with built date AUG '94. This rare beauty boasts 5 seats, as well as a brand new radiator.

This car was a disappointment from day one. The car dealer had not filled the tank when first purchased, so our first trip was an emergency dash to the nearest petrol station (talk about range anxiety...). Steering also had an issue right from the start, with clonking sound produced driving around corners. This issue has only recently re-emerged. Most recent repair job cost $2,180.75, eclipsing its current insured value of $1,900.

Attached photos don't really do it justice. The picture of the ceiling shows that the interior lining recently disintegrated. The foam underneath the lining just started crumbling in one corner and I had to rip it all off. Even after vacuuming off the ceiling, it still "snows" foam every time you drive...

But far worse is the air conditioning. Whenever our family drives in the car on slightly longer trips, someone gets sick. I suspect the tubing in the air-conditioning system is dirty... I so look forward to driving in a car with good air-conditioning!

Car gets mentioned every night in my prayers, when I ask that it will live until the Model 3 gets delivered...


----------



## saihaynes

Currently a 2016 Honda CRV and Skyline 350GT (Infiniti G35)


----------



## Jane

Currently drive the 2014 North American Car of the Year - the 2014 Mazda 3 s Grand Touring...a sweet & beautiful drive! My husband drives the 2016 North American Car of the Year - the 2016 Honda Civic Touring. This car has many semi-autonomous driving features (adaptive cruise control, lane keep assist, road departure mitigation, automatic emergency braking), but anxious to step up to Model 3 auto-pilot.
Just traded in a 2013 Honda Fit EV...a great little compliance car. Looking forward to much longer range on the Model 3.


----------



## Badback

I am currently driving a VW Beetle TDI. Yes, I know what you are thinking. But, I drive less that 5k Miles a year, and the average 18 wheeler puts out 14 time the pollutants as my TDI. VW is about to compensate us owners, don't know how much, but i"m keeping the car until I find out. If they offer a generous buyback, I will put the proceeds toward the model 3.


----------



## Marc Perkel

I have a Honda HR/v. Very practical car.


----------



## Thalass

A boring, generic 2007 Honda Civic.  But I'll live with it until my 3 gets here.


----------



## Kennethbokor

Pair of 2008 Nissan Versas Sedans 1.8L. Mine is a SL with Sport Package (rare) and my wife's is a S Model.


----------



## 1932highboy

2011 Nissan Leaf,2011 Hyundai Sonata Hybrid, 1937 Ford street rod, 2002 PT Cruiser.


----------



## Mark Nolan

2012 Toyota Prius v i-tech. In the NZ market the Prius v has 7 seats. I normally have the third row folded down for station-wagon like storage, but have occasionally had >5 people so use them for that.


----------



## Jane

We drive a 2014 Mazda 3 s Grand Touring (the 2014 North American Car of the Year) and a 2016 Honda Civic Touring (the 2016 North American Car of the Year). Both are great cars with semi-autonomous driving features, but can't wait for our Model 3!


----------



## SpdBug

2007 Prius a.k.a. the workhorse
2003 Jaguar XKR
2005 Jaguar XK8
2005 BMW 325ci convertible
2009 BMW F800GS
1986 Jaguar XJS (under restoration)


----------



## Curtish8892

I have a Cube 

Thank god Model 3 did look like the BMW I3 as I can not drive another box on wheels.


----------



## Dangermouse

Prius Plug-in. Looking forward to 24x more range.


----------



## Jamaicaman

My wife and I always had a discussion very morning as to who got to drive our new Chevy Volt.. I'm not a smart guy..but I did always let her win! I did however find a solution.
View media item 87


----------



## T3SLA_NC

I have a 2006 BMW 325i which will be replaced with the Model 3.


----------



## Thalass

1932highboy said:


> ... 1937 Ford street rod...


Wate wut.Can we see pictures of this beast?


----------



## jim stack

A 2015 KIA SOUL EV , very efficient and an accurate guess-o-meter. The super efficient heat pump hardly uses any energy and cools the battery for a 20-30 year pack life. Too bad it wasn't made in the USA. I have a model 3 on order.


----------



## Adey

My current car is an Abarth 595 Competizione! Small, turbocharged and pretty quick! I do love cleaning it and can't wait to get my hands on my model 3 to do the same


----------



## Model3_Swiss

My cars are the Tazzari Zero (100% Electric) and the Nissan Leaf.


----------



## Badback

I currently drive a 2013 VW Beetle TDI. That's right, a diesel. Before you get all excited about how much I'm polluting the environment let me say that the average diesel truck, you know those 18 wheel things clogging all of our roads, puts out about 14 times the pollutants per mile. I drive less that 5000 miles per year. So, I'm not feeling very guilty. On a road trip I get close to 50 miles/gallon and about 38 around town. Before somebody chimes in with "my 1976 Ricemobile does better that that" let me say that the Beetle is a blast to drive. 238lb-ft of torque makes for excellent acceleration. Handling and brakes are also great.

However, I want to go electric just the same. The final settlement terms from VW for dieselgate has been delayed yet another week, by lawyers of course. If I get a generous buyback offer, I might go for the Model S 60 as an interim solution. This would cement my grab for the $7500 tax credit. Assuming that it holds it's value, I could then trade it for the ≡ in 2018. Having a trade-in vehicle reduces sales tax and hopefully I could build some equity(after depreciation) through monthly payments in additions to savings. I plan to get the amount of the ≡ that is financed below $10k.


----------



## Kurt Hellyn

I own a Volvo XC90 and Volvo V40


----------



## Badback

Got a bit of good news. VW has announced it's deiselgate settlement, sort of. Many details are lacking and we will have to wait for correspondence to know where we stand. But, at the top end, we may get $20k for my 2013 Bettle TDI in a buyback AND an additional $10k in punitive damages AND we might get some additional punitive damages for a preciously owned Jetta TDI. All of this will go into my Model ≡ fund. Since I will sell the Bettle back to VW, we will be a one car household, I can take the current payment on the Bettle and add it to the fund with no additional pain. Guess I'll have to dust off the bicycle or find a really cheap ICE car.

My Model ≡ options list is expanding!


----------



## Karl

Audi A4 avant 1.8 tfsi s-line 2009 I hope model 3 will be equal in size.


----------



## Paul Spiers

Currently own a 2008 Honda Civic XL sedan, which has been very reliable and only has around 115,000 kms (that's about 71,000 miles). I also have a 2014 Subaru Forester which both my wife and I love to drive. In the last three years we have put 65,000kms on it. My wife doesn't drive that much, so I alternate between the two cars, the Honda brakes tend to rust out if I don't drive it enough. I will drive the Honda for another two years and then hand it down to my teenage son. I will drive the M3 to work and my wife will get to drive the Subaru. Although I hope to win her over to the EV world. Once I get my M3 then maybe by that time Tesla will have an SUV based on the M3, we can trade in or sell the Subaru.


----------



## JP White

We have two cars right now.

2011 Nissan LEAF and
2007 Nissan Altima

The LEAF may not make it to the delivery of the Model III. The battery is degraded to 66% of original capacity and is out of capacity warranty. I will probably keep driving to 100,000 miles when the overall warranty expires (in the hope the battery develops a warrantable fault condition) and then either trade or replace the battery.

I should hit 100,000 miles as the Chevy Bolt comes to market, there's one trade opportunity and we can retire the ALtima once the Model III comes along.


----------



## AEDennis

JP White said:


> We have two cars right now.
> 
> 2011 Nissan LEAF and
> 2007 Nissan Altima
> 
> The LEAF may not make it to the delivery of the Model III. The battery is degraded to 66% of original capacity and is out of capacity warranty. I will probably keep driving to 100,000 miles when the overall warranty expires (in the hope the battery develops a warrantable fault condition) and then either trade or replace the battery.
> 
> I should hit 100,000 miles as the Chevy Bolt comes to market, there's one trade opportunity and we can retire the ALtima once the Model III comes along.


Isn't the battery replacement for the LEAF $5,000? Would it be worth it to swap it out?


----------



## JP White

AEDennis said:


> Isn't the battery replacement for the LEAF $5,000? Would it be worth it to swap it out?


I got a quote last week. $5900. So I'm considering my options.


----------



## KirbyTurbo

My wife drives a 2011 Mazda 3 6spd, while I drive a Specialized Allez 5 or Diamondback Hybrid.


----------



## Magma

The toy is a modified 2005 Mazdaspeed Miata with 105K(was my only car for 7 years)















Current Daily driver is a 2006 Audi A4 Avant with 65K


----------



## Guy Weathersby

Prius second generation (2005). I hope that it holds together until I can get a Model 3.


----------



## WaitingForTesla

As mentioned before the release of the Teslas Model 3 coincides with my escaping from New York City. So at the moment I'm on two wheels. 









That aside, I'm going to be also buying a well cared for Ford Fusion Sport as our second car off a family member. Yes ICE but a really fun car to drive for the money. V6 in a medium sedan chassis.


----------



## AdamHolmes

2000 Jeep Grand Cherokee that I hope can make it a few more months. The engine is great but something new falls off every week.

Last week for some reason my break lights do not work if I turn on my headlights so I can't drive around at night till that's fixed. Yesterday when I walked out to my car my passenger window has fallen down and won't come back up so that needs to be fixed. All the shocks for the hood/tailgate gave out a few years ago but not really worth fixing. The a.c. leakes pretty bad inside the car. 

The engine is solid, it will get a bit shaky at some points but I just need it to hang on hopefully (optimistically) a few more months.


----------



## Mattstyle

Ha ha, hang in there Adam! I'm right there with you, I'm driving an '01 Jeep Cherokee. Mine has 280,000 miles on it and still runs great (said in a whisper as I'm knocking on wood). I've replaced/upgraded so many parts on that thing since I bought it 2 years ago with 170,000 miles (I drive a lot for work).
That 4.0 is SOLID though!
The planet will be a healthier place when I retire the Jeep when I get my Tesla 3. Maybe Elon will bump me up the reservation list knowing the impact my change will make.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Currently have 2 2015 Hyundai Sonata Limited's in the garage. I got it first and then my wife loved it and wanted it -- a big fear of mine with the Tesla since we only have one reservation and I asked her if I should make 2 at the time and she said no. Sorry honey, you need to wait!

This car has been the perfect car for us as a young family with 2 little ones aged 4 and 2. It's great utility for the money and very roomy inside with the kids rear facing in car seats. Thankfully they'll both be forward facing in the Model 3 and rear seat room is less critical.

Previously I've driven the Mercedes Benz CLA 250 (the worst), a manual transmission Infinity G35S (a blast) and an Audi A4 Quattro (my favorite) with a few VWs sprinkled around as well. 

The Model 3 figures to be my most expensive car purchase by a good $10-12k once the dust settles though justifiable with the "fuel" savings as I do drive a lot and electricity is cheap in Florida. 

I can't wait to have a little torque again... something I have been missing for a few years now!


----------



## kendthomp

I have a 2006 Mini Cooper S with just under 140,000 miles. ( I haven't told it it's being replaced. It has to last until next fall and I'm superstitious...)


----------



## EValuatED

I'm commuting in my Tesla training wheels: a 2017 Volt. 

My lovely wife returned her leased vehicle, and took my former ride, a 2008 Lexus Rx400h -- still handy to haul her Etsy store supplies and shipments around.


----------



## Badback

I am currently without car and saving gobs of money. If I need to go somewhere, my OTHER (mostly human female companion) will take me. No reason to get my hands dirty on ICE car steering wheels. Yuck!


----------



## JWardell

2014 MINI Paceman S All4 which I plan to trade in for the Model 3
2017 Mazda CX-5 Touring just picked up last week

Previously,
2004 MINI Cooper S JCW sold last summer are sorely missed every day
2010 BMW 128i also very missed!

You will see me refer to these many times in this forum. Also, clearly I prefer black and red!


----------



## TrevP

JWardell said:


> 2014 MINI Paceman S All4 which I plan to trade in for the Model 3
> 2017 Mazda CX-5 Touring just picked up last week
> 
> Previously,
> 2004 MINI Cooper S JCW sold last summer are sorely missed every day
> 2010 BMW 128i also very missed!
> 
> You will see me refer to these many times in this forum. Also, clearly I prefer black and red!
> 
> View attachment 2396
> View attachment 2397
> View attachment 2398
> View attachment 2399


LOVE the Soul Red Metallic on the CX-5 (all new Mazda's in general). If Tesla offered that red on the Model 3 I'd have to overrule my wife and spring for it!!


----------



## JWardell

@TrevP the Mazda's red is really an incredible color, even in the dark parked in the driveway. Very 3D effect. It's also a 3-layer job with white underneath (as I can see from paint chips already...) No complaints paying the extra $500 for that one.


----------



## EValuatED

JWardell said:


> 2014 MINI Paceman S All4 which I plan to trade in for the Model 3
> 2017 Mazda CX-5 Touring just picked up last week
> 
> Previously,
> 2004 MINI Cooper S JCW sold last summer are sorely missed every day
> 2010 BMW 128i also very missed!
> 
> You will see me refer to these many times in this forum. Also, clearly I prefer black and red!
> 
> View attachment 2396
> View attachment 2397
> View attachment 2398
> View attachment 2399


Nice! And following your nostalgia... I sold my 12cyl 850ci years ago, and then my '05 Viper. You can see why I've gone hybrid and now EV. I must atone!


----------



## EValuatED

EValuatED said:


> Nice! And following your nostalgia... I sold my 12cyl 850ci years ago, and then my '05 Viper. You can see why I've gone hybrid and now EV. I must atone!


Also my son had an 05' Mini S convertible -- supercharged -- what a blast to drive. Whereas my Viper was everything a big block Vette should have been -- very easy to drive very fast. And a tourque monster -- no wonder I want a Tesla!


----------



## ahagge

My current ride is a 2011 Nissan LEAF, now on its second battery and just under 100K miles. Fine for commuting, but not long-distance travel.

My prior ride (my midlife-crisis-mobile, which is now my wife's car) was a 2006 Graphite Grey Lancer Evolution IX - EXACTLY like the one that just sold on eBay for almost$138,000! But mine has a few more miles on it (87,000 vs 9!). Sigh...










Now I'm planning to buy their offspring - speed AND electric. Can't wait...


----------



## copyhacker

2012 Volt and 2013 Pilot. 

The Volt will be replaced by a Model 3 when the oldest kid starts driving (not until 2020, boo). Hoping to replace the Pilot with a Model X before then, when the AP2 units get down into my price range.


----------



## MelindaV

TrevP said:


> LOVE the Soul Red Metallic on the CX-5 (all new Mazda's in general). If Tesla offered that red on the Model 3 I'd have to overrule my wife and spring for it!!


it is not that different than Multi-Coat Red you know....


----------



## Dash

My Ford Mondeo looks like this (not actually mine). Interestingly, it seems to have almost identical dimensions to the Model 3. 








I'll gladly sell this one to some grandpa once my M3 arrives.


----------



## SuperMario

My summer daily driver is an SRT6. It''s for sale soon after the m3 delivery. My wife has a GLK350


----------



## JWardell

MelindaV said:


> it is not that different than Multi-Coat Red you know....


They are both multi-layer red paints. But I drove the CX-5 over to the Tesla showroom with a Red S just last weekend and can tell you Tesla's red is definitely not as impressive as this color from Mazda.

No need to believe me, I will have both in my driveway in a few months...


----------



## MelindaV

so @JWardell, if I go with Multi-Coat Red, I should not park adjacent to my co-worker's red Mazda 3 you are saying? 

ETA - next time you have the CX5 near the Tesla store, grab a pix near the Multi-Coat Red if you can


----------



## JWardell

@MelindaV the Mazda's paint might be slightly better, but the car won't be half as beautiful!

I probably can't grab a pic next to the Tesla store unless I'm looking to re-create the mall-driving scene from Blue Brothers


----------



## MelindaV

ok, @JWardell - if you don't want to help us out 

(my mall store always has 4 or 5 cars charging in the garage, so there would be a bit less carnage)


----------



## JWardell

But that's not as fun!
I had no idea they had any Teslas nearby until I had my test drive last weekend and was shown the secret location in one of the garages. There was only two of each in there though.
If any of you out in Freemont tonight can just drop a good word in to have them ship my 3 next week, it would really help out in getting some side by side shots. In the interest of the forum of course.


----------



## Model3_Swiss

I have two electric car's:
1.) Tazzair Zero since 2010
















2.) Nissan Leaf since 2014


----------



## Tim M

2005 Yukon XL 3/4 ton Quadrasteer (last year they made it)
Favorite vehicle ever and will keep it forever + a day
Need it for towing lots of big stuff..

2002 Accord V6 sedan w/240K
Wife's car -- owned since 2005
Will be replaced with M3 reservation #1 (hopefully it makes it!)

2002 Accord sedan w/140K
Actually bought last week since I have a longer commute starting next month (Yukon gets 11mpg!)
Will be replaced with M3 reservation #2


----------



## Pascal Hureau

My current car is a Peugeot 406 Pininfarina Coupé


----------



## TE3LA

TE3LA said:


> 2001 VW GTI w/ Manual VR6.
> 
> I purchased this car new and have been driving it for 15 years. I cannot claim it has been maintenance free, but it has been an amazing car and I have no regrets. It still kicks ass off the line. I will be keeping my GTI for as long as I can keep it running. I want to be able to teach my son (now 8) how to drive a manual, even if he'll never need it!
> 
> After driving a manual for 15 years, I do have a little anxiety about switching. I had the GTI with me in NYC for 5 years, and as anyone knows who has driven in NYC, there no other place like it in the US. Its just so much fun! So much of what I associate with the joy of driving involves the syncopation of those 3 pedals and the stick.
> 
> I'm hoping the M3's < 0-60 time will help me get over it . Any former manual drivers out there who are now driving a Model S that have any encouraging words?


2 years later...VIN assigned and waiting for delivery date. Good thing too, because look what happened to my GTI:


----------



## Sealander

2005 Cadillac STS, Will have to pry it out of the wife's hands she loves it so much. Working on convincing her the Model 3 is the future.
2006 Cadillac XLR-V, 2006 Chevrolet Silverado

What's exciting to me is to see so many "foreign" car owners switching to an American car company.


----------



## TE3LA

TE3LA said:


> View attachment 7729
> 
> 
> 2 years later...VIN assigned and waiting for delivery date. Good thing too, because look what happened to my GTI:


"...Sputnik Space relic takes out VW ICE Relic in local parking lot."


----------



## TC3Tesla

TE3LA said:


> View attachment 7729
> 
> 
> 2 years later...VIN assigned and waiting for delivery date. Good thing too, because look what happened to my GTI:


WTH is that? Ok your making me feel lucky that my 2005 car has just been in the shop for normal things like brakes. 5th week since order, no VIN yet


----------



## TE3LA

TC3Tesla said:


> WTH is that? Ok your making me feel lucky that my 2005 car has just been in the shop for normal things like brakes. 5th week since order, no VIN yet


lol .  I donated it to a local arts group. I loved that GTI, but after dieselgate I could not think of a more appropriate ending than for it to be taken out by Sputnik. Really, a perfect ending and send-off for picking up my Model 3, which I am taking delivery of on May 19! Can't wait!


----------



## LUXMAN

My Hooptie!!


----------



## LUXMAN

JK, you can see Ruby Woo in the background


----------



## LUXMAN

LUXMAN said:


> View attachment 8448
> 
> 
> My Hooptie!!


But can you guess where this parked? Pretty obvious I think.....


----------



## G35Rocker

I was just wondering what everyone drove before they got their Model 3. I was driving a 2011 Lexus IS 250. Before that, I had a 19xx Corolla, 1985 Celica, Acura Integra, BMW 318 Convertible, 2003 Infiniti G35


----------



## slasher016

I traded in my 2013 Audi S4. I also have 2005 Honda S2000 that I basically never drive anymore (thanks Tesla!) Before the Audi I had a 2002 Acura RSX Type S.


----------



## ADK46

The Model 3 replaced a 2011 Prius. This was a car my wife and I shared, a utility car, especially in winter. We both have special cars we drive only in warm months. This changed a bit 18 months ago when I got a Porsche Macan for myself. I wondered at the time if I would end up preferring the Tesla when it arrived. Yes - the Macan is not getting much attention (or gasoline). I just read that it has very good re-sale value....


----------



## jackhodges

My Model 3 replaced a 2010 Prius 5. Passed it to my daughter and she loves all the features it has on it. The Prius is a great car. She has already said she is ready for the Model 3 to be passed on to her as well...


----------



## wst88

Chevy Volt
Cadaliac ELR - Yes I was one of about 600 people who had one.
Explorer - Needed to Tow Boats
Tesla Model 3
Now I need to figure out how to tow my boat 5000lbs. ;-)


----------



## jrzapata

2009 Mini Cooper Base model, Red and white. I loved that car. My wife has a 2014 BMW 328i


----------



## cftarnas

The Model 3 replaces a GLA250 which replaced a WRX wagon, which replaced an Outback Sport. My series of compact 4 door AWD, started back in my snowboarding days. We use our other larger cars for ski trips now but I just like having AWD.


----------



## Bokonon

My road to the Model 3....

2003 VW Golf TDI
- Bought used in 2004.
- Wanted something compact and fuel-efficient, yet zippy and sporty. (Hmmm, sound familiar?)

2013 Chevy Volt (lease)
- Lives up to its reputation as the EV gateway drug! Convinces me to ditch gas for life.
- Also convinces my parents to splurge on a 2013 Model S as a retirement gift to themselves
- ...which, in turn, hooks me on Tesla. The wait begins for the more affordable Model E 3 to be released in 2015 2017 (LOL ELON TIME)

2015 VW e-Golf (lease)
- Stop-gap measure to get me to the Model 3 with plenty one month of overlap


----------



## jdcollins5

2010 Prius 3


----------



## victor

2006 Honda Odyssey.


----------



## G35Rocker

My wife had a RX-7, Honda Prelude, Ford Explorer, Acura MDX, and 2015 MDX (currently). She takes the Model 3 once a week to her work where she can charge for free!


----------



## Guest

2015 Lexus IS 350 F-Sport. Love that car so much! Especially with the red interior. I had the Pearl White paint as well.


----------



## Nautilus

2014 Chevy Volt (now my teenage son's). His "needing" a car was my excuse to get the M3 before the full tax credit expired. Apparently, the Volt is considered "cool" by his peers, and he's proud to drive it. The Volt was preceded by:
2000 Honda Accord Coupe, preceded by
198x Honda Accord 4 door, preceded by
1983 Honda Prelude (the first year with the flip-up headlights), preceded by
1969 Plymouth Valiant, preceded by
197x Raleigh 10-speed bicycle


----------



## jrzapata

Nautilus said:


> 197x Raleigh 10-speed bicycle


coolest vehicle on this thread so far!


----------



## D. J.

1998 Toyota Land Cruiser 100-Series, lifted, Duratrac’s, armored underneath with ARB winch bumper and Gamiviti rack - we fall it the “beast”. Only take it out now on horrible weather days or off road, beacause 12.5 mpg.
2016 Subaru Impreza sedan for the wife, but she’s quite EV-curious now that we have one with > 200 mi range. (Previous Leaf gave he range anxiety)
And our Blu Lightning:
2018 (Nov) Model 3 Mid Range, blue, 18 Aeros


----------



## JimT

My summer fun car is a 91 bmw m3. daily driver is a 2015 golf tdi sportwagen. but it's getting harder not to daily drive the model 3 even when its 20 below zero


----------



## SalisburySam

My Model 3 is my 28th owned vehicle and was a replacement for my 2014 Toyota Venza. Still hoping for the Y at some point soon.

Other vehicles:

1- 2012 Nissan LEAF SL, bought new in Feb, 2012...my first intro to EV’s and a great learning experience. Now, just used for (very) local errands.
2- 1964 Ford Thunderbird Convertible from my Dad’s collection when he passed. Incredible vehicle, lots of fun, negates any carbon savings from my EV’s, but only gets about 200 or so miles per year. But they are great miles indeed.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

I traded my '18 Volt for my Model 3. If Tesla's red was anything like this, I'd be driving a red one now. Pics with my friend's red 3 were on a cloudy day, which always makes the red deeper.


----------

